
WeWork in Talks to Hire T-Mobile CEO John Legere - coloneltcb
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wework-in-talks-to-hire-t-mobile-ceo-john-legere-11573494028?mod=rsswn
======
mdorazio
This would actually be a good hire for them. At least based on talks with
T-mobile teams as part of vendor evaluations over the last couple years, a lot
of T-mobilers credit Legere with significantly improving T-mobile's prospects,
appeal to customers, and network investment. WeWork needs a similar level of
turnaround to remain relevant.

